# Clam users



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a clam 5600. I am thinking of going fishing down on audobon tommorrow afternoon, however the wind is supposed to be 15-25 mph. I've never had my clam out in that kind of wind....is it going to rip my clam to pieces or bend my poles?? Any suggestions?

ps...if anyone has a clam 6800 or 1060 they are looking to sell let me know. Both my kids are wanting to go with now, and it's a little snug.

Thanks.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I have had my clam 5600 out in 20mph winds but I have those strikemaster ice house anchors. I used them to keep it in place. Not sure on the snow on the ice since I haven't been at Audubon in the past couple weeks. I would recommend to get some ice anchors that you can tie up your clam. It helps me feel "safer"  I think scheels sells some ice anchors that screw into the ice. I have heard they work good but you possibly need a cordless drill to get them started easier? Not sure. I would think otherwise it should stand up to that wind. ?????


----------



## Birdhunter (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a clam 6800 that I am looking to get rid of that is 2 years old and has been used maybe 10 times a year. It looks like it is brand new has no rips or tears in the fabric. We bought the side wall supports tubes this year. We have always brought into a heated area to clean and dry out after each use. I am asking $300.


----------

